# Information: Nissan Vechicle Recall



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

1997 & 1998 Maxima
Inspect and/or replace alternator if necessary. 

2001 & 2002 Maxima
Inspect and/or replace front suspension transverse links if necessary. 

2001 through 2003 Frontier & Xterra with V-6 Engine
Inspect and reseal rear anti-lock brake sensor if necessary. 

2001 Frontier & Xterra
Inspect and/or replace fuel tank inlet shutter valve if necessary. 

2002 Frontier & Xterra with supercharger only
Inspect and/or reprogram Electronic Control Module.

2002 & 2003 Maxima
Install Headlight Locks.

2002 & 2003 Altima 2.5
Inspect Converter, inspect and/or replace heat shields.

2002 - 2004 Sentra 2.5
Inspect Converter, inspect and/or replace heat shields.

2002 & 2003 Altima 2.5 & 3.5
Replace Fuel Pump Screen.


----------

